# General > Literature >  New title from John Little, who used to post here

## Moira

http://www.amazon.co.uk/s/ref=nb_sb_...ess+of+justice

This might be of interest to some folk on the forum.

----------


## David Banks

> http://www.amazon.co.uk/s/ref=nb_sb_...ess+of+justice
> 
> This might be of interest to some folk on the forum.



When I google "John Little" I get a whole bunch, including some Canadian bodybuilder.

Are you sure it is "our" John Little?

Has he written anything else in print?

This certainly explains the quality of his contributions to "the org."

Thanks for the info Moira.

----------


## Moira

Yes, David, I am quite sure it is "our" John Little.  Otherwise, I'd not have posted it here.

You're welcome to the info David.

----------


## David Banks

> Yes, David, I am quite sure it is "our" John Little.  Otherwise, I'd not have posted it here.
> 
> You're welcome to the info David.


Does he have a middle initial?
Is there any identifying bio info shown (say) inside back or front book cover?
Has he written any other books?
(google in Canada is absolutely NO help)

----------


## Moira

Not sure about the middle initial David
This publication is only available via Kindle.  
I believe Dr John Little has been published before.
Why don't you send John a private message on these forums and I'll alert him to the fact you have some questions for him, always assuming John still has access to his login here ?

----------


## David Banks

Based upon my experiences, Amazon have improved their on-line access to books from the UK, to those searching from outside UK.

If you did not have luck previously, try the above *hot link* again.

----------

